# 2007 Kargoroo 23Krs For Sale



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

We loved this toy hauler now were upgrading to a 28-foot this spring. So were selling our Outback Kargoroo by Keystone model 23KRS toy hauler. This camper is equipped with gas/electric hot water and refrigerator/freezer. It is in like new condition and has the following options: ducted remote control AC, propane furnace, cook top inside and out, oven, microwave, AM/FM/CD player with inside and outside speakers, awning, TV antenna with power booster $13,500 or Best offer. More photos available upon request

Located in Sussex Wi 53089 (30 minutes west of Milwaukee)

*** Just think you can load all your bikes and outdoor equipment indoors out of the elements works as a pet area also***

Specs at link below

http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=23KRS&year=2007

Model 23KRS

Shipping Weight 5060 lbs

Carrying Capacity 1940 lbs

Hitch 560 lbs

Length 25' 5

Height 10' 3

Fresh Water 50 Gallons

Waste Water 40 Gallons

Gray Water 40 Gallons

LPG 60

Tire Size 205/75D14C

Rim Size 14 x 5

search words: toy hauler, camper, camping, towing, adventure, family, summer, garage, motorcyle trailer, atv trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You may want to list where you are located.


----------

